# FS Complete RR 120 Gal & 80 Gal Bowfront Tanks



## input80 (Oct 9, 2012)

Hi All, in the process of upgrading/consolidating these tanks. They both come with their own Sump & stand. They are plumbed for Herbie with returns coming over the top.

1) 120 gal 4x2x2 2 holes drilled in the back for closed loop (1 hole plugged & the other is being used for the Herbie emergency. It has a sump & separate (plumbed in) fuge section. Plumbing included. Minimal scratches on the tank. Asking $600.00 OBO as listed.

2) 4ft long & 2ft tall bowfront. with an aqueon (originally made for 2 socks, modified for a fuge. Plumbing included. Very small scratched on the front glass. Asking $500.00 OBO as listed.

Bump, prices are OBO. Please no lowballers though. Also, pick up, I cannot deliver.

Call/text me @ 778-238-9269 for more information or pictures.


----------



## input80 (Oct 9, 2012)

Bump to the top.......


----------



## input80 (Oct 9, 2012)

Bumpity bump


----------



## input80 (Oct 9, 2012)

Bump, price drop by $50.00 each system.


----------



## input80 (Oct 9, 2012)

Bump. Dropped to $350 (120) & $250 (80).


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Seen both of these tanks up and running, great setups and well worth the money being offered for. Hey Ian what did you replace them with?


----------



## input80 (Oct 9, 2012)

Hey Laurie, thanks. Upgrade in progress to a 225 gal.


----------



## VElderton (Jun 3, 2015)

I agree these look like great set-ups. They would be perfect for someone looking to get into SW or build out what they already have.


----------



## input80 (Oct 9, 2012)

Thank you.


----------



## input80 (Oct 9, 2012)

Bump, would like to get the 120 gone this weekend.


----------



## input80 (Oct 9, 2012)

Saturday bump


----------



## input80 (Oct 9, 2012)

Hi All, in the process of upgrading/consolidating these tanks. They both come with their own Sump & stand. They are plumbed for Herbie with returns coming over the top.

1) 120 gal 4x2x2 2 holes drilled in the back for closed loop (1 hole plugged & the other is being used for the Herbie emergency. It has a sump & separate (plumbed in) fuge section. Plumbing included. Minimal scratches on the tank. Asking $250.00 OBO.

2) 4ft long & 2ft tall bowfront. with an aqueon (originally made for 2 socks, modified for a fuge. Plumbing included. Very small scratched on the front glass. Asking $150.00 OBO.

I would really like these gone today, any reasonable offers will be considered. Pick up in Surrey.

Call/text me @ 778-238-9269 for more information or pictures.


----------



## cypho (Apr 24, 2010)

called and left you a message
barry 604-328-0442


----------



## input80 (Oct 9, 2012)

Sold & closed.


----------

